# Cách trị cảm cúm cho mẹ bầu cực đơn giản lại giúp các mẹ bầu thêm khỏe khi mang thai



## mai lan (3/10/18)

*Thời tiết chuyển mùa, các mẹ bầu rất hay bị lạnh và cảm cúm hơn so với những người bình thường, tuy nhiên mẹ bầu không nên dùng thuốc sẽ ảnh hưởng tới bé vì thế cách trị cảm cúm đơn giản nhất này sẽ rất hữu ích cho các mẹ đấy. Đừng bỏ qua nhé!*

Khi bị cảm cúm các mẹ bầu cần tranh thủ dành thời gian nghỉ ngơi tránh làm việc quá sức và cần bồi bổ ngay cho cơ thể với những món canh đơn giản dễ làm này, vừa cung cấp được chất dinh dưỡng giúp mẹ và bé thêm khỏe lại vừa giúp các mẹ bầu nhanh khỏi bệnh cảm cúm đấy nhé!

*1. Canh bầu nấu nghêu*

_

_
_Canh bầu nấu nghêu_​
Có thể bạn chưa biết trong nghêu rất giàu phốt pho, protein, vitamin A, C, sắt, kẽm… có lợi cho sức khỏe. Đặc biệt chính vì lượng sắt trong nghêu nhiều hơn cả thịt bò nên rất bổ máu và thích hợp cho bà bầu. Nghêu không chỉ giúp các mẹ bầu tăng cường hệ miễn dịch khi mang thai mà nghêu còn giúp các mẹ bầu ngừa loãng xương, tốt cho tim mạch, đẹp da và phòng bệnh tiểu đường. Đặc biệt khi được kết hợp với bầu thì món canh bầu nấu nghêu sẽ có công dụng để vừa chữa ho, cảm cúm lại vừa kích thích vị giác giúp mẹ bầu ăn uống ngon miệng hơn.

*2. Canh mướp nấu hẹ*
Mùa này bạn có thể ăn canh mướp thường xuyên nhưng nếu mẹ bầu đang bị cảm cúm thì hãy bổ sung thêm ít hẹ vào canh để phát huy công dụng trị cảm cúm, trị ho và hạ sốt cực kỳ hiệu quả nhé! Trong mướp rất giàu dưỡng chất lại được kết hợp với lá hẹ sẽ có tác dụng tốt trong việc hạ sốt, giải cảm nên tạo thành món canh ngon và cũng là bài thuốc hay ngừa cảm cúm hiệu quả cho mẹ bầu.

_

_
_Canh mướp nấu hẹ_​
*3. Canh nấm nấu gừng*
Ai cũng biết gừng có tính giải cảm rất tốt lại làm ấm cơ thể giúp mẹ bầu chống lại sự xâm nhập lạnh và khi kết hợp với nấm sẽ có tác dụng trị cảm, trị ho và bổ sung thêm dưỡng chất cho mẹ bầu đấy! Bạn có thể cho bất cứ loại nấm nào mình yêu thích vào để nấu với gừng để món canh thêm ngon miệng bạn nên nấu chung với nước xương hầm nhé!

_

_
_Canh nấm nấu gừng_​
*4. Canh cải cúc nấu lá lách lợn*
Món canh này không chỉ có mặt trong thực đơn dưỡng thai của rất nhiều mẹ bầu mà nó còn giúp tăng độ dinh dưỡng cho bữa ăn của mẹ bầu giúp thai nhi khỏe mạnh. Đặc biệt với tác dụng chữa bệnh tốt như giải cảm, trị ho, giảm đau đầu… rau cải cúc được đông đảo mẹ bầu ưa chuộng lựa chọn vì dễ trồng, dễ chế biến, giàu dinh dưỡng và giúp trị cảm cúm hiệu quả nữa chứ.

_

_
_Canh cải cúc nấu lá lách lợn_​
*5. Canh bí đao nấu gà*
Bí đao đặc biệt rất có công hiệu trong phòng và điều trị các bệnh liên quan đường hô hấp, ho, khạc đờm, phù tay chân khi mang thai, giúp ngăn ngừa hen suyễn, ho gà, ngộ độc, ung thư họng, nổi nhọt… Thịt gà chứa ít chất béo no, có vị ngọt, tính ấm, giúp bổ trung an thai, liền xương, ngừa tích nước trong người. Khi kết hợp 2 nguyên liệu này thành món canh bí đao nấu thịt gà sẽ giúp mẹ bầu có khí huyết dồi dào, lưu thông trơn tru, giúp phòng ngừa các bệnh cảm sốt, bệnh đường hô hấp như ho, sổ mũi…

_

_
_Canh bí đao nấu gà_​
Đừng ngại thử 5 món canh dễ làm này khi bị cảm cúm các mẹ bầu nhé! Tất cả vì tương lai của con và không nên lạm dụng thuốc trong thời kì mang thai các mẹ nhé!

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## thichduthu (23/10/18)

mẹ bầu bị cúm thì nguy hiểm lắm, có thể ảnh hưởng đến đứa trẻ trong bụng á. Trong quá trình mang thai mẹ bầu nên tiêm phòng cúm để bảo vệ sức khỏe cho cả mẹ và con.
Tham khảo thêm: địa điểm tiêm phòng cho bà bầu ở tphcm


----------

